# Struts



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

I have a 1996 altima. It has the original struts. Does anyone know how often they should be changed? I don't have the ride I once used too. Would new struts help? Any comments or suggestions welcome.

Thanks in advance
Eddie


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

They are in need of replacement judging by time. But in order to determine the condition look at the strut where the piston goes into the strut housing, if it is oilly or dirty from oil then the strut is bad or on its way out. Also if you push down on each corner and it goes down then back up once the strut is good, if it continues to bounce three or more times then it is definitely bad.
You might consider new street performance springs also. 

Troy


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for replying. I will test them and probably replace them. What brand do you recommend? 

Thanks again,

Eddie



KA24Tech said:


> They are in need of replacement judging by time. But in order to determine the condition look at the strut where the piston goes into the strut housing, if it is oilly or dirty from oil then the strut is bad or on its way out. Also if you push down on each corner and it goes down then back up once the strut is good, if it continues to bounce three or more times then it is definitely bad.
> You might consider new street performance springs also.
> 
> Troy


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

KYB GR-2, good stock replacements


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Thanks again*

Nice car.

Thanks
Eddie



Teh00Alty said:


> KYB GR-2, good stock replacements


----------

